# Working with Joe of RT1000 router tables



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

in Canada and he's been awesome to say the least. I have ordered a table from him and he's worked with me to make sure I get exactly what I want. He's even helped me chose the router that I just purchased. I'm sure the table will arrive in good shape and I'll report back to let you all know how it goes and how the quality of it is (I"m sure that it will be of good quality as some of you have it already and seem to really like it).

Thanks to all of you who have helped me since I joined this forum.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats Peter! I am sure that table and router will become a very welcome addition to your workshop.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Thought it was funny that a moderator here tipped off NYW about him. Wonder who it was?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Chris who is NYW, and what are you inferring?


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Cocheseuga said:


> Thought it was funny that a moderator here tipped off NYW about him. Wonder who it was?


I'm a bit confused by this as well 

NYW = New Yankee Workshop?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> NYW = New Yankee Workshop?


Ok now I am totally lost.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

CanuckGal said:


> Ok now I am totally lost.


Haha, I was totally guessing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

It was Mike (Retired Moderato) I think, read his post all about it.

========



Cocheseuga said:


> Thought it was funny that a moderator here tipped off NYW about him. Wonder who it was?


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Ok now I am totally lost.


Deb I have heard that the router table Rt-1000 looks a lot like the router table Norm from New Yankee Workshop made a few years back,I'm not sure thou.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Now that I have some idea about what Chris might be referring to, I just went and compared both the tables. There are some similarities but really, it's just design adjustments. I don't think you can "copyright" the router table design. It's almost a standard with slight modifications based on user preferences. I don't think NYW is selling router tables, just the plans and the videos. And I didn't see any plans for the tables Joe makes for sale on the RT1000 site. So what would "tipping off" NYW accomplish? Looks like Joe has been in business for some time. If there were any legal infractions somebody would have been all over it by now. Sorry I just don't see what this is all about and the accusation toward a moderation team member was uncalled for. It looks to me like Joe's tables are well built and well worth their price and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend one to someone who was looking for something along that line.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I think you need to understand what I was referring to before you get upset.



> Norm, My name is Mike and I am a moderator on Router Forums - Router and Woodworking Discussion Community , the official chat site of The Router Workshop. Today a member brought an ad to my attention that I thought you should see. A Canadian company is selling a knock off of your deluxe router table, clearly built from your plans. They sell to Canada and the US. I know most plans have a clause stating they are for personal use and not for resale. I wasnt sure about your plans but decided on the spot to let you know. You can view the site here: http://www.rt1000.com/They make no mention that this is your table plan but every detail appears identical, minus the Rockler items.I am a long time viewer of the show and appreciate your hard work and craftsmanship.I know you are overwhelmed with mail but would really appreciate a reply to this. I posted on our site that it looked like copyright infringment to me and would like to be able to let our members know the outcome of this.Best wishes for your continued health and success.Mike McGrath
> 
> 
> Answer:
> @Hi Mike, thanks for the "*heads up*" .. We looked at this site and were surprised to see it originates in Nova Scotia. Our producer, Russ Morash traces his ancestry to that salty isle and is sure his folks would be shocked at the *theft*. He recalls some horse thieves in the Morash history but no intellectual property *crooks*. After seeing this *copy* we think Norm's original is still the one to have. But you do have to build it yourself.


Any reasonable person reading that would think the way I did. If there's more information, feel free to enlighten. But it's been on their site for however long and in the FAQ for a reason. But look at the bolded parts (my doing) and try to see what anyone going to the NYW site would think.

Now, if you want to be irritated at me for being ignorant, I may be guilty. But I'm not accusing anyone of anything.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Chris, I apologize for my rant and for my ignorance first regarding the NYW and secondly that post on the NYW site that I was unaware of. I admit I was never a fan of the NYW, I think it was Norm's accent..LOL. I don't think I have ever watched a full episode. I had seen that acronym in other places and never knew what the heck it was. (New York Woodworkers?)
Anyhow, them calling it "theft" is a bit harsh. If it actually were theft I am sure they would have sued. Like I said the basic design is sort of a standard, copied and reworked in many woodworking magazines, and by woodworkers all around the world. Lots of woodworkers would like to have Norm's table, or something very similar, but don't have time or skills to build it themselves. Joe filled the niche. Good for him!
I don't know Joe, don't own one of his products, and am not affiliated with his site or work in any way. His sales speak for themself and his product. As do Norm's plans for his table.
As for Mike and his comments, I am surprised and disappointed. I'll leave it at that.
Again I apologize. Now I'll shut up.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, I was ready to accept a tongue-lashing if I was off-base, so no need to apologize. I don't have an opinion on what Joe is doing one way or another, but that post gave the distinct impression it wasn't appreciated.

Who knows when it was posted and if things have changed. Webmasters don't always update or correct info.

Didn't mean to have caused a ruckus.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

wow, I didn't mean to start a backlash or anything, lol. Yes, the table is very similar as are so many of the designs I've seen sold on ebay and other sites. There is one a bit smaller made by some great guys out of OK too. I nearly went for theirs as I'm an OU grad, lol. They also used a light in the router compartment so that you can see. I'm tempted to rig and LED in the top of the fence opening so that I can see my work being cut. I'll keep you all posted on that. I will eventually get that new motorized lift from MLCS too.

Thanks for your words of encouragement Canuckgirl. I think Joe is even a member over here and I've share this thread with him so he can speak if he choses to.

The one thing that is missing is Norm's wonderful fence. I like the fact that he has the vertical stop built right in and Joe's is missing that. I will have to cut a piece of board and drill some holes to make my vertical fence. He also isn't using a vacuum system in the fence as it's all under the table. I was skeptical about this type of system, but he said it works great. I'll let you all know when I find out. Even with shipping it's around 4 bills and that's with the aluminum plate a feather board etc... I priced out how much a piece of 4x8 in birchwood costs along with the rest of the cost for the table and I felt it was a bargain. I love having as much storage as I can get. I'm about to make that little table on casters that fits under the table saw that I saw on Woodsmith Shop. I'll post a few pics of some of the pieces I've made in my first year of woodworking when I figure how to do it, lol.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Test


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It's all good fellas. I need to learn to look before I leap.


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

Lets all take a deep breath:I don’t expect everyone to know the history of router table building industry I built my first one in 1989 when Norm was a carpenter for This Old House with Bob Vila it wasn’t until later that PBS started NYW. Norm copied his table from American Woodworker. That is also where I got some ideas that where incorporated into the RT1000 Tables in 1993. I not knocking Norm as he has gone onto making a lot more money then i have. 
Joe


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Joe, thanks for the reply and clearing it up for us. I can't wait to get the table and get started, lol. You've been very very helpful and I appreciate it. Made it an easy purchase.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I built my RT in 97 from the April 1995 issue #44 of American Woodworker mag. A contractor and friend had just finished building his AW RT in late 95, I begged the mag off him (I still have the issue). 

Episode Guide
Norm built his 1st iteration of the RT in 4/6/96 episode 126. Norm's original RT is as close to a knock off of the AW model as you can get. 

My point is that there really is no way to lay claim to a design that likely evolved from an oversized plywood base plate clamped in a WB vise to what exists today.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Got my table and it's put together. I love it and it looks great. Now to finish it to go with the rest of my shop. I liked the idea of me being able to finish it myself. There was one problem with the UPS guys, but I called Joe and he fixed it right away. He's been awesome through this whole process and I appreciate it. He ships a ton of these tables and I can see why. The fence is nice and high 4", and it has perfect alignment from the initial looks of it (I haven't had a chance to go down and play yet, but I will this week if things calm down. I have MS and can't always just 'go down to play'.). 

It's nice to feel like you got your money's worth and that you helped a family owned business in the process. We always post when we are upset with a company, but never when we get great service. I give Joe a 10 and I know if I have any problems or questions in the future, that he'll be there for me when I need him. He always got back to me right away when I had a question (I ask way too many as I like to be informed).


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats Peter! Looking forward to seeing some pictures of your setup and some projects that your turn out on it.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Moved stuff in the basement around yesterday (I need help with large objects as I have MS, lol). It's looking pretty good. Just figuring out my work flow so I know where to put all my machines etc... My workbench has a double window view of the lake, so it will be nice to do my bench work with that view.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter please post pictures of your shop if you can. Sounds like a nice spot!


----------



## Gary Muto (Jul 5, 2010)

Norm disclosed on the show or elsewhere that he was "inspired" by the AWW router table. I think the fence and/or dust collection was an improvement that he contributed to the design. When you think about it, almost all of his projects were adaptations to existing designs. That was one way that he inspired me to get into woodworking since I'm not the most creative person.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE this table. It can do everything and the dust collection is great. Joe was awesome to work with too. I was skeptical at first, but he really was great and the cost savings may not have been that great. I build plenty of other things so I don't feel like I need to build my own equipment. I have made my own workbench (better than anything you can find under 1500) and two awesome three drawer cabinets that fit under it. I am still putting it all together and now need to sell my Delta 14" bandsaw as my buddy sold me his Mini Max 17" and all the blades and aftermarket CArter system a special fence for resawing. I'm pretty excited to do resawing of boards for box tops and other fun projects. Lot's to keep me busy, lol.....


----------

